# Are the Mini cooper 2013 base GDI engine? (Gas Direct injection)



## Phungurific (Mar 24, 2018)

I was wondering if my 2013 Mini Cooper Base, R56, N16 engine is a GDI as I may need to have an Oil Catch can installed. I've seen many Youtube videos of people having to add one for the Mini cooper S model. The System of the Engine setup is slightly difference than the Base model and just thought of asking...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap1AH-9UNjU

Regards,


----------



## Max S3ttings (Feb 11, 2019)

Ah, good old Scotty Screwball Kilmer. 

Well to answer your question: NO... they dont. only the n18 motor from the Cooper S/JCW models have the direct injection. 

But do what you want, its your car to mess with.


----------



## Max S3ttings (Feb 11, 2019)

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/album.php?albumid=18467&pictureid=72679


----------

